# Cougar



## Andreita24

Cómo se podría traducir la palabra "Cougar" . Sé que cougar significa "puma" pero cuando se refiere a una mujer que se involucra con hombres mucho más jóvenes podría tener otro significado?? Por ejemplo: She is a cougar...


----------



## GÅMß€††Ø×××

imao, Cougar to me is just a fancy way to say slut !


----------



## Andreita24

Thanks!!!!! that's what I thought!!!


----------



## maidinbedlam

No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. Mira este hilo...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=105143


----------



## gengo

GÅMß€††Ø××× said:


> imao, Cougar to me is just a fancy way to say slut !



Sorry, but that is incorrect, as maidinbedlam says.  A cougar is a woman who dates younger men.  It does have a disparaging nuance, which reflects the double standard of society with regard to men and women (since "male cougars" have no such disparaging name), but it does NOT mean slut.


----------



## jinti

I agree with Maidinbedlam and Gengo.  It means a woman who dates younger men.  It does not mean she's a slut.


----------



## MHCKA

Gengo: esto me recordó una escena de los Simpson, cuando están en Australia y Lisa dice de una rana que esas se llaman ranas y el dependiente de la tienda le contesta qué, para él, son más bien otra cosa. (más o menos iba así...)

Yo había escuchado que "Cougar" lo aplican a mujeres mayores que "cazan" jóvenes prospectos, pero ese concepto en inglés no sé si tiene equivalente en español. A la versión masculina de eso he oido que le dicen: "galán otoñal".


----------



## goodoldave

jinti said:


> I agree with Maidinbedlam and Gengo.  It means a woman who dates younger men.  It does not mean she's a slut.



I agree that it doesn't necessarily mean a slut, but I think it means more than a woman who dates younger men.  To me, it has the connotation of an older woman who is aggressively on the prowl for younger men. 

Dave


----------



## gengo

MHCKA said:


> Yo había escuchado que "Cougar" lo aplican a mujeres mayores que "cazan" jóvenes prospectos, pero ese concepto en inglés no sé si tiene equivalente en español. A la versión masculina de eso he oido que le dicen: "galán otoñal".



I think that is a pretty good understanding of the term, but remember that this is a fairly new word in English, too, so it isn't surprising that there is no direct equivalent in Spanish.  

According to Wikipedia, "A woman over 40http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_disparity_in_sexual_relationships#cite_note-CougerPumaCont-7 who sexually pursues younger men, typically more than eight years her junior. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_disparity_in_sexual_relationships#cite_note-8The term appears to have been coined by Canadian website Cougardate.com."


----------



## maidinbedlam

gengo said:


> According to Wikipedia, "A woman over 40 who sexually pursues younger men, typically more than eight years her junior. The term appears to have been coined by Canadian website Cougardate.com."


 
I can't believe my "ears". ¿Todo este lío por ocho años de diferencia, y tener más de cuarenta? Desde luego que es "disparaging", gengo, y mucho más que éso.
Saludos


----------



## alsi

En castellano lo llamamos "asalta cunas", con la diferencia de que se aplica tanto a hombres como a mujeres (y no sólo a mujeres, como en el caso de "cougar").

Un saludo


----------



## Katjan

En mi país se les dice asalta cunas o también cuchibarbies, porque por lo general son mujeres que aunque maduras, siguen siendo muy atractivas.


----------



## Sofitamor

¿ Qué tal "tigresa" como intento de traducción ? 

Una tigresa es una mujer que impresiona por su energía sexual, porque no esconde sus intentos de seducción, por lo menos por aquí (España). 

Va a la caza de sus conquistas. Entiendo que "tigresa" no es ni malo ni bueno, y tampoco es peyorativo ni admirativo.

Está claro que la lengua transmite toda la cultura, no hay más que leer por encima este intercambio de opiniones curiosas e interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## gengo

Sofitamor said:


> ¿ Qué tal "tigresa" como intento de traducción ?
> 
> Una tigresa es una mujer que impresiona por su energía sexual, porque no esconde sus intentos de seducción, por lo menos por aquí (España).



Judging from your definition, that word is not equal to cougar, because the most important thing about a cougar is that she dates men much younger than she is.  True, a cougar is also usually as you describe, but that is of secondary importance to the name, and a shy woman who dates much younger men could also be called a cougar, I believe.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Volviendo al tema:

Asalta cunas, en México también.
Tigresa... hum... podría ser, en contexto se entendería.
En México empleamos _lagartona_ (aunque desconozco por qué), mujer mucho mayor que su conquista y no necesariamente con atributos físicos atractivos. (Debe ser por eso). Dudo que se entienda en otras partes... por confirmar.


----------



## godelcah

_Asalta cunas_, simpática expresión, siempre me dio cuando la escucho.
Por otro lado, lagartona puede tener otras connotaciones.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

godelcah said:


> _Asalta cunas_, simpática expresión, siempre me dio cuando la escucho.
> Por otro lado, lagartona _puede tener_ otras connotaciones.


 
¿Cuáles? Estamos aquí para aprender...


----------



## godelcah

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Cuáles? Estamos aquí para aprender...


Lagartona, mujer no confiable en los negocios y en las relaciones personales. Mujer que saca ventajas de las situaciones.
En masculino es lagarto o lagartón, con estas mismas connotaciones.


----------



## Mirlo

The most commonly-accepted definition of a cougar is a woman 40 years of age or older who exclusively pursues very young men. The onset of the cougar years is hotly debated. Some feel that a cougar can be as young as 35, but women of this age would not be viewed as cougars unless their sexual conquests were no older than 25; the ten-year age difference seems to be an unspoken but accepted minimum between partners.

Se parece al 'asalta cama' mencionado o en Panamá decimos 'roba cuna', pero no es lo mismo ya que el nombre 'cougar' se usa para mujeres y la expresión es de un uso más general.


----------



## MHCKA

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Volviendo al tema:
> 
> Asalta cunas, en México también.
> Tigresa... hum... podría ser, en contexto se entendería.
> En México empleamos _lagartona_ (aunque desconozco por qué), mujer mucho mayor que su conquista y no necesariamente con atributos físicos atractivos. (Debe ser por eso). Dudo que se entienda en otras partes... por confirmar.


 
Asaltacunas... cierto; aunque aplique a hombres y a mujeres.

Lo de tigresa... se me hace que podría confundirse con el personaje del espectáculo que representa Irma Serrano, La tigresa... haciéndole una especie de fortuita perpetuación inmerecida.


----------



## juicybone

De acuerdo con que "asalta cunas" funciona para "cougar" Y en México para los hombres mayores que andan con jovencitas tenemos el término "rabo verde". Y sí es peyorativo.


----------



## jlmyth

Aqui en Chile usamos PUMA (female mountain cat/lion), y hoy en día ya es casi una moda entre las mujeres ... tambien se usa el término "profanador de cunas" pero se refiere a hombres/mujeres que se relacionan con el sexo opuesto bastante más jovenes.
Por otra parte considero que slut, no se acercaría en lo más mínimo a Cougar ...


----------



## TBright

Pues yo diría que en España los terminos más similares serían "Loba" o "Leona". Que se utiliza en referencia a mujeres agresivas sexualmente, aunque no incluiría explicitamente el concepto de diferencia de edad ni tiene porqué referirse exclusivamente a mujeres mayores.

TB


----------



## kuritsutian

Aquí en Colombia tambien usamos un término para referirnos a una mujer sexy con la que salimos (dating) que tiene mayor edad que nosotros, les llamamos Katanas.


----------



## gengo

kuritsutian said:


> Aquí en Colombia tambien usamos un término para referirnos a una mujer sexy con la que salimos (dating) que tiene mayor edad que nosotros, les llamamos Katanas.



Interesante.  Esa palabra significa espada en japonés.


----------



## Txiri

asalta-cunas:  crib robber, crib snatcher

I always understood that term as going after someone, male or female, who was under-age.

As of 2011, the term 'cougar' has been in use for I'd say, less than 5 years-- the TV show has been around for a couple of seasons, right?   And refers to a woman who is in her sexual prime, and interested in and to men who are younger than she is.


----------



## MHCKA

CougarTown.

Siento que "asaltacunas" podría ser la expresión, si no exacta, sí las más cercana en español... no obstante, creo que sería una palabra usada por las abuelitas. 

Dado que ese comportamiento es menos usual en países latinos, y además la cercanía de la acuñación del término en la cultura gringa (¿o anglo?)... se me hace que no existirá un equivalente y se usará, cuando llegue el momento, como _cougar_ o _puma_, su traducción literal... aunque realmente no sé si los pumas hembra manifiesten esta conducta en su etología.

El territorio puma se extiende (¿extendía?) en una buena parte del continente americano.

En México podría no tener éxito la palabra debido a que se usa con mucho arraigo y anterioridad "ser puma" para definir dos cosas:

_Eres puma_... como eufemismo del peyorativo _eres puto_ (que aplica solo a hombres).
_Soy puma_, como descripción del orgulloso partidario del equipo heptacampeón de _futbol_: Los Pumas de la UNAM (que aplica a hombres y mujeres).

¡¡COMO NO TE VOY A QUEREEER!!
¡¡COMO NO TE VOY A QUEREEER!!


----------



## Txiri

MHCKA said:


> Siento que "asaltacunas" podría ser la expresión, si no exacta, sí las más cercana en español... no obstante, creo que sería una palabra usada por las abuelitas.
> 
> Dado que ese comportamiento es menos usual en países latinos, y además la cercanía de la acuñación del término en la cultura gringa (¿o anglo?)... se me hace que no existirá un equivalente y se usará, cuando llegue el momento, como _cougar_ o _puma_, su traducción literal... aunque realmente no sé si los pumas hembra manifiesten esta conducta en su etología.


 
My feeling is that the term results from the human perception of a cougar as an animal that: seeks out (and kills) its prey; that the animals are sleek and muscular ... So a middle-aged female who seeks a younger man _as prey (sexual prey)_, and who is sleek at it ... there is an old archetype in literature of the _vagina dentata, _the toothed vagina, which one supposes, bites off the penis in the act. It hearkens back to a conceptualization of woman as either whore or blushing virgin waiting to be taken by a knowing male. There is no middle ground.


----------



## zema

Bastante en consonancia con esto último que dice Txiri, por aquí se usa a veces el término _come-niños_. 
Supongo que es adaptación de la vieja idea de la vampiresa come-hombres.


----------



## gengo

Txiri said:


> My feeling is that the term results from the human perception of a cougar as an animal that: seeks out (and kills) its prey; that the animals are sleek and muscular



I agree.  And there is also the nuance of the hunt, in which the woman is on the prowl for unwary younger males.  As well as the nuance of how a cougar hunts, kills, eats, and then moves on to the next prey.

It's not an especially flattering word, and reflects how society is still unbalanced when it comes to gender roles.  There is no special word for men who date women 10-20 years younger, and they are just thought of as being normal, but when the reverse happens, we need a word for it.


----------



## Txiri

gengo said:


> It's not an especially flattering word, and reflects how society is still unbalanced when it comes to gender roles. There is no special word for men who date women 10-20 years younger, and they are just thought of as being normal, but when the reverse happens, we need a word for it.


 
Exactly.  The terms "an old master" and "an old mistress" should be linguistic pairs, but they're not.  The male variant is flattering and signifies accomplishment, while the female variant suggests that the mistress has outlived her sexual usefulness and been discarded.

When I was a kid, a man "on the prowl" was known as a "wolf", and this might correlate in meaning with "cougar", but the terms defintely have not coincided in chronological time.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Me gustaría pedir vuestra opinión sobre un contexto en el que aparece 'cougar':

_Cheryl Cole talks about her *cougar crush*!_

Es parte del título de una entrevista a Cheryl en el que, en un momento determinado, el autor de la entrevista plantea lo siguiente: "But could Cheryl, after years of romantic heartache, be adopting cougar tendencies?". Y entonces habla de su supuesta relación con un adolescente, su afición por los hombres con tatuajes y demás.

Las traducciones dadas no me acaban de convencer, al menos en este contexto. Yo diría algo como: _su afición por los jovencitos/por los hombres más jóvenes. _Pero ella tiene solo 28 años, luego tampoco me cuadra mucho todo esto. ¿Qué os parece, por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Tal vez _su afición por los yogurines_. 

Una mujer de 28 años podrá salir con jóvenes, en tanto que ella también lo es, pero ¿yogurines recién de salidos del instituto? ¡Asaltacunas!


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta, Kirk. La verdad es que se me había ocurrido 'yogurín', pero necesito una traducción un poco 'neutra', que se entienda en todas partes.

El tema es que tampoco estoy totalmente segura de que la idea sea exactamente esa en este caso. ¿Tú lo tienes claro? Saludos.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Ummm, la verdad es que al leerlo antes no había reparado en ello, pero ese _crush _(es esa parte la que quieres traducir ahora, ¿no?) cambia las cosas. Quiero decir, si hablamos de "su afición por los yogurines", estamos cambiando el sentido, porque ahí nunca especifica que se trate de más de un joven mancebo D), ¿no? De hecho, por lo que dices, se trata solo de uno. ¿Tal vez podríamos hablar de _su romance con un adolescente_?


----------



## blasita

Pues no sé, la verdad. No tengo mucho contexto que digamos y tampoco sé mucho de sus relaciones amorosas.

Me quedo entonces con tu sugerencia. Gracias otra vez, Kirk.


----------



## gengo

blasita said:


> _Cheryl Cole talks about her cougar crush!
> 
> But could Cheryl, after years of romantic heartache, be adopting cougar tendencies?_



I'll leave the Spanish to you natives, but will try to rewrite the English in simpler words.

_Cheryl Cole talks about her significantly younger boyfriend!
But, after years of romantic heartache, __could Cheryl's tastes be shifting toward younger boys__?

_In this case, it is talking about one specific boy she is dating.


----------



## blasita

Thank you very much, Gengo. Un saludo.

How about: _Cheryl Cole habla de su nuevo y mucho más joven ligue/noviete_? (Maybe better: _considerablemente_.)

I was going to translate the second one this way: _¿Puede ser que ahora le gusten/Será que ahora le gustan a Cheryl los más jóvenes?_


----------



## CertInterp

Un hombre mayor (especialmente el que tiene dinero) 
que se acuesta con una muchacha joven es un "Sugar Daddy".   El equivalente para la mujer que le gusta muchachos jovenes es una, "Cougar".  No es una palabra negativa ni un insulto.


----------



## CertInterp

Right on, Gengo!


----------



## gengo

CertInterp said:


> El equivalente para la mujer que (a quien) le gusta*n* muchachos jovenes es una, "Cougar".  No es una palabra negativa ni un insulto.



I doubt that most women who date or marry younger men would appreciate being called a cougar, so in that sense it definitely is a negative word.  Of course, like most words, it can be used in a neutral or even positive way depending on the overall context.  

Much was made of Demi Moore dating Ashton Kucher, but almost nothing is said about the many, many male celebrities who have younger women as partners.  I personally would only call a woman a cougar if she had a history of repeatedly dating only younger men.  But if she can do it, more power to her!


----------



## Katjan

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría pedir vuestra opinión sobre un contexto en el que aparece 'cougar':
> 
> _Cheryl Cole talks about her *cougar crush*!_
> 
> Es parte del título de una entrevista a Cheryl en el que, en un momento determinado, el autor de la entrevista plantea lo siguiente: "But could Cheryl, after years of romantic heartache, be adopting cougar tendencies?". Y entonces habla de su supuesta relación con un adolescente, su afición por los hombres con tatuajes y demás.
> 
> Las traducciones dadas no me acaban de convencer, al menos en este contexto. Yo diría algo como: _su afición por los jovencitos/por los hombres más jóvenes. _Pero ella tiene solo 28 años, luego tampoco me cuadra mucho todo esto. ¿Qué os parece, por favor?
> 
> Gracias.




Hola, pensando en que se debe entender en varios países, creo que la opción a traducir sería que se está aficionando a los jovencitos. Yogurín por lo menos no es utilizado en Colombia, nunca había escuchado esa expresión.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## Lina Pra

Hola

De acuedo con Katjat, en México no se utiliza la palabra yogurín 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, Katjan y Lina. Sí, sí, ya lo sabía, por eso la deseché. Thanks a lot for your comments, Certinterp and Gengo.

Un saludo.


----------

